# Some cool looking hotels and rooms....



## CeeCee (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/unique-amazing-hotels 

Some of these I wouldn't mind staying in; but others not so much.


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2014)

CeeCee, I've only been to a fancy hotel once. Michael, bless his mushy heart, secretly saved his extra pocket money for a long time, so He could take me to a five star hotel, The Treemont in Galveston, TX. He got all for half price because it was over the Thanksgiving holiday. Since occupation was down by half, the service was great, and they kept giving us freebies. That man has been one of my truest blessing.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2014)

My son stayed at treehouse point in Washington. He stayed in the first one in the picture. Said they had a great time.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 26, 2014)

The guy who builds the tree houses in Fall City is great, I want a tree house, but don't have the trees! He has a tree house building show in on I think it is The Discovery channel.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2014)

I can find out and yes Treehouse Master is on Discovery. A fun show to watch. Some folks spend up to a hundred grand on these houses.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 26, 2014)

Won 2 nights in an 'iconic' joint in a raffle once. (forgot about that one.) It was the 'Country Club' at Shoal Bay for those around those parts.

Well it may have been the place to brag about in the 1930s but I've stayed in better 2 star motels.  Still, the view was nice and it was free so who's to complain?


----------



## Anne (Jan 26, 2014)

The glass igloo for sure, to watch the Northern lights!!!!   Or any of the tree houses; I love those too.  Never had one, but I'd like one even now.

Rainforest in Vancouver??  Strange..........


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 31, 2014)

All of the hotels are beautiful in their own unique way, but I think I prefer a more traditional one nowadays. I can't see myself in a treehouse, or even in one of the glass igloos. Definitely NOT in one of the ice palaces ! 

I think I might have stayed in the Suagaro Hotel in Palm Springs though. Back when I was selling insurance for Combined Insurance, I won a paid trip to Palm Springs for 3 days, and we stayed in a hotel that looked like this one, and there was a mountain peak behind it.
 One of the things we got to do was take the tram to the top of the mountain. It was in the 80's at the bottom of the trip, and we came out on top into a total blizzard. The tram ran right up the side of the cliff, practically straight up.

We also took the bus tour of Palm Springs, and spent an afternoon just browsing through the shops there.
It was a great trip, and a once-in-a-lifetime thing for me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 31, 2014)

Madonna Inn, located in San Luis Obispo, is pretty cool. I always wanted to stay in the rock room.


----------

